# 4 Looks + Birthday Bunny! :D



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Howdddyyy. I've been really busy lately so I haven't been able to come here as often as I'd like. Before I share looks, I want to *thank all of you* that comment my threads and like my looks! I genuinely appreciate your input, but I don't always respond or say thanks because I don't want my threads to stay around forever and annoy people, haha! I hope I am able to inspire a few of you, and hope I can help open up minds with my visions! Lol, anyway, enough of that!

Alright, this is an old one. Like February, I think! I actually *did not *do this particular look. It is by my fellow MAC artist *Denise*. Whenever I am working but don't feel like doing anything special and Denise is up to it, I LOVE her to do it. She is sooo good!!

















Face
Matte Texture
Oil Control Lotion
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Select Cover-Up
Mystery Powder
Studio Fix Powder (for touch ups)
I THINK the blush is Blushbaby and Dame, but I'm not sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye
Bare Canvas Paint
Mylar Eyeshadow
Sketch Eyeshadow
Post Haste Eyeshadow
Gesso Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Smolder Eye Kohl
Prep + Prime Lash
Pitchblack Prolong Lash
Expresso Eyeshadow (for brows)

Lip
Concealed with Fix Powder
Stripdown Lip Liner
Blankety Lipstick
Ample Pink Plushglass
C-Thru Lipglass dotted in the middle

I did all the rest of the looks in this thread. Here is one from late March! I Love this one!! And yes I know my hair is dry. =(
















Face
Matte Texture
Oil Control Lotion
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Full Coverage Foundation
Mystery Powder
Studio Fix Powder
Sunbasque Blush
Warmed Mineralize Skinfinish

Eye
Blackground Paint Pot
Print Eyeshadow
Brun Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Nylon Eyeshadow
Rimmel Professional Liquid Eye Liner
Feline Kohl Power
Chanel Mascara Lash Enhancing Base
Chanel Black Inimitable Waterproof
Browning/Porcelaine Brow Shader
Beguile Brow Set

Lip
Concealed with Fix Powder
Creamola Creamstick Liner
Myth Lipstick
Wildly Lush Plushglass

This is a Heatherette look. I'm not sure if I love it or not. =/ 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ie/SockHop.jpg











Face
Matte Texture
Oil Control Lotion
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Full Coverage Foundation
Mystery Powder
Studio Fix Powder
Fashion Frenzy Blush
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder

Eye
Painterly Paint Pot
Heatherette Trio 2
Fab Orchid/Dash Lily Dual Eye Pencil
Feline Kohl Power
Front Row Glitter Pencil side (of Nighthawk/Front Row Dual Eye Pencil)

Lip
Strobe Rays Strobe Lip Conditioner Stick
Concealed with Studio Fix
Lure Lip Liner
Fleshpot Lipstick
Sock Hop Lipglass

And here is my final one! Another Heatherette look. I love the She's Good lashes and the drawn on ones! I thought it so worked for our Heatherette Lash theme this weekend!!
















Face
Moistureplush Cream
Oil Control Lotion
Strobe Liquid Lotion
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Studio Finish Concealor
Mystery Powder
Studio Fix Powder
Sunbasque Blush

Eye
Painterly Paint Pot
Shroom Eyeshadow
Rare Specimen Eyeshadow (Showflower Quad, Strange Hybrid '07)
Nylon Eyeshadow
Rimmel Professional Liquid Eye Liner
Blacktrack Fluidline (to draw bottom lashes)
Point Black Liquid Last Liner (for liner on top as well as bottom lashes over fluidline)
Feline Kohl Power
She's Good Heatherette Lashes
Browning/Porcelaine Brow Shader
Beguile Brow Set

Lip
Concealed with Fix Powder
Cranapple Creamstick Liner
Hollywood Nights Lipstick (blotted off with tissue)
Viva Glam VI Special Edition Lipglass
Dot of Snowgirl Lipglass

And April 9th was my birthday! So Denise (who is the best person EVER by the way) made me a Jigglypuff cake!! All the artists got some, and let me tell you, it was the moistest, most amazingly tastey cake ever!! For those of you that don't know what a Jigglypuff is, it is a Pokemon. That I love. =P











and then me cutting the cake, being the biggest freak-nerd ever. xD Look at the person in the back!! Haha!!






I have pics with her as well, but I am not sure if she wants to be all over the internet... so I'm not gonna post them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have a picture of my collection from January! I don't know if I have posted this already. It kept slipping my mind, so here it is! This is minus Fafi, and Heatherette, which I definitely have alot of! Ha!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...MACmakeup1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...MACMakeup2.jpg

So yeah! There're my pics for now! I hope you guys enjoy! Criticisms and questions are definitely encouraged!!! Thanks for looking!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

All fab!! Your cake is also fantastic!!!!!

I loveee the lips in the first one, I'm gonna have to buy all those products!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2008)

Marvelous looks!  Happy Birthday, Bunny!  That's an awesome collection.

That cake looks delicious.


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy (late) birthday! You look amazing in all everything, but the Lashes one is so so hot. And that Jigglypuff cake is awesome! I love pokemon


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! All your pic's are great!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 13, 2008)

Gorge!
Happy b-day


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats!!! when are u going to give us a tutorial?? please you are great and we all love your FOTD´s....thanks...


----------



## nunu (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! happy belated birthday!! the cake looks yummy, you look great (as usual) and i love your collection!!


----------



## The_N (Apr 13, 2008)

gorgeous! i love them all, especially the final Heatherette look. happy be-lated birthday!!


----------



## Gblue (Apr 13, 2008)

happy birthday! and omg jigglypuff! cake looks amazing. the last look is my favourite, i'm totally getting that lippy.
are those lashes really drawn on? Oo


----------



## Renee (Apr 13, 2008)

you have amazing bone structure! and great skills! Keep the photos coming and maybe a tutorial...


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Apr 13, 2008)

Good lord your lips always look fantastic. And your collection is slightly scary (in a good way)! Nice to see you around again :]


----------



## alehoney (Apr 13, 2008)

you look so pretty!!! that is such a cute cake!! and an amazing collection


----------



## elongreach (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!  You look great!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 13, 2008)

You always look so HIGH Fashion darling! You look gorgeous! And I'm glad you have such an awesome friend that made you a Jiggly Puff cake! You look so happy cutting it! You remind me of my friend that loves Jiggly Puff too! He's ALWAYS Jiggly Puff when we play Mario Smash Brothers or Brawl! lol!

And your lashes are amazing!
I am envious with my sparse Asian lashes!
I can't even put mascara on my bottom lashes, there's hardly any there!

Happy Birthday! I love your collection.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2008)

jigglypuff rules. srsly. so does your makeup.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 13, 2008)

Whoa lurdie...awesome looks.  Your eye and lip games are tight!!

Happy birthday!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 13, 2008)

nice looks, cute cake (<3 jigglypuff) & great collection!! happy birthday!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

All the looks are on point!  That cake looks so yummy, and I love your collection!  You've been busy!!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my! You're so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## VioletB (Apr 13, 2008)

UGH You are SOOOOO pretty.  Love it.  Great looks!!


----------



## nikki (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow---you always look so great!!  I love the smoky #2 look!!!  Your collection is amazing!!  And last but not least---Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 13, 2008)

i absolutely love the first eye look. the other are great as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 happy belated bday


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 14, 2008)

Happy birthday BUNNY! you are so freaking talented- I can't take it!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 14, 2008)

damn you rock those shes good lashes!! i think that lady wanted some of your cake lol


----------



## Dani (Apr 14, 2008)

Several things.
You're fabulous, now I need to get Sock Hop lipglass, I love jigglypuff, and that pic with the lady behind you is too funny!!!!
<33


----------



## Penn (Apr 14, 2008)

you're so gorgeous! i love all the looks and that cake looks so cute! i love jigglypuff haha
happy belated birthday btw


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 14, 2008)

Stunning looks, Very Hot !


----------



## Jot (Apr 14, 2008)

great looks, happy birthday and fab cake xx


----------



## Makeupguy (Apr 14, 2008)

You look beautifully hot & stunning (as usual) in each look!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## KAIA (Apr 14, 2008)

You ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!! your skin and face are to die for.


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn! All your lip combos are so hot!


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 14, 2008)

looks great, i especially  love the first look! and your cake is super cute


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I demand...and I do mean like HARDCORE demand...a tutorial from you.
kthxbi.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2008)

You are awesome.   Love all of the looks!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## mslitta (Apr 14, 2008)

You look Hot with pink lips. All of these are fierce.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2008)

So awesome - you are gorgeous!!  And Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## magmunnen (Apr 15, 2008)

love those lashes on you! and god, give me that cake!!!!


----------



## gypsiebabie (Apr 15, 2008)

those are great looks!!! i especially love the first one! happy late birthday!!! =)


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 15, 2008)

I love the pics of your collection!  You look gorgeous and your skin always looks so flawless!  Hope you had a wonderful b-day!


----------



## thezander (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy bday! Youse got purdy eyes. And omg that cake! And  the lady standing behind you! lol


----------



## Moppit (Apr 15, 2008)

I love your eyes in the 'late March' photos.  I would like to see a tutorial so I could do eyes like that without looking like I fell into the fireplace.

Beautiful!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 15, 2008)

Jiggly puff!! cute cake! I love the first look


----------



## Winnie (Apr 15, 2008)

That cake is a work of genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your're gorgeous!


----------



## sugar_pop_madam (Apr 15, 2008)

very pretty love the pink lips the most what did you use??? I really wanna buy a dark pink gloss or lipstick. Also cool cake!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 15, 2008)

you look hot as always!


----------



## fingie (Apr 15, 2008)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 15, 2008)

you look amazing as usual! and im so envious of your jigglypuff cake! she was always my fave pokemon!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 15, 2008)

I absolutely 100% love everything on this post!! 1st of all, you are one of mt favorite Specktra people!! You are obviously gorgeous but you just seem like a genuinely sweet person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, i love all your looks you posted as always but i love the 1st lip color on you. Its so glossy!!

...and your cake is just so cute!!! Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone!! =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_I absolutely 100% love everything on this post!! 1st of all, you are one of mt favorite Specktra people!! You are obviously gorgeous but you just seem like a genuinely sweet person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww thank you so much!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 21, 2008)

i LOVE the last fotd. so hott! and that cake looked too cute to eat!

btw i have the same rug as you in the last pic. i had to compare to make sure. such a geek! lol


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 21, 2008)

love the lipcolour in the first picture, stealing that combo!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 21, 2008)

I LOVE your work.  You have such great technique!  Happy Birthday and thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy belated birthdayyyyy!! You looked terrific!!


----------



## pennybeau (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, I love your looks, you're so talented!

And a Jigglypuff cake? How amazing is that. :]


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 21, 2008)

Your skin is so amazingly flawless!! Happy belated birthday, that cake is freakin' sweet!


----------



## ZoeKat (Apr 21, 2008)

You look AMAZING in every picture.  I love your posts!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy late b day!  Duuuuuuuude....there are not enough adjectives in the english language to describe how talented you are!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you SO much everyone. ^__^ 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Happy late b day! Duuuuuuuude....there are not enough adjectives in the english language to describe how talented you are!_

 
I love you.


----------



## marreyes38 (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG the last look is soooo cute. i wish i could pull off the pink lipstick like you do...

lol i love the cake its super cute


----------



## LATiNAxBELLA (Apr 23, 2008)

your face looks so flawless!


----------



## Moxy (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome make up! Everything is in place perfectly!!


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! The pic of you holding the jigglypuff cake is great! And the Heatherette Lashes FOTD is AMAZING!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 24, 2008)

i want that cake!!! yum! loved the last look!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 24, 2008)

always love ur fotd!


----------

